# New ID applications being accepted?



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I finally received my PRP (hoorrayy) and would like to apply for an ID ASAP. Does anyone know whether Home Affairs is accepting new ID applications for PR holders under the current level 1 lockdown? 

Could I also please get a brief guideline of what documents I need to apply? The requirements on the Home Affairs website are quite confusing.

Thanks!


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

keegan007 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I finally received my PRP (hoorrayy) and would like to apply for an ID ASAP. Does anyone know whether Home Affairs is accepting new ID applications for PR holders under the current level 1 lockdown?
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Which category did you apply under? Not sure if DHA is accepting new applications, what is clearly spelt out is re-issuing of IDs. If you have time, you may go and verify with your nearest office.


----------



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Eusoph SA said:


> Congratulations. Which category did you apply under? Not sure if DHA is accepting new applications, what is clearly spelt out is re-issuing of IDs. If you have time, you may go and verify with your nearest office.


I applied under PRP 27(b) 
Yeah the wording is 're-issuing' which I'm also not too clear on. The offices have not been picking up the phone so my only option would be to go and check physically. Thanks!


----------



## Fer95 (Mar 10, 2021)

keegan007 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I finally received my PRP (hoorrayy) and would like to apply for an ID ASAP. Does anyone know whether Home Affairs is accepting new ID applications for PR holders under the current level 1 lockdown?
> 
> ...


Hey. How long did it take?


----------

